# What is the salt dosage for increased fin healing?



## Mr.P (Jul 14, 2003)

My new rhom is a great one, but has the majority of its fins torn pretty bad. What is the dosage of doc wellfish salt to speed his fin recovery? Thanks.


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

I wouldnt even add salt, fins will heal on there own. If you feel the need, just add 1tbl spoon per 10 gallons.


----------



## Mr.P (Jul 14, 2003)

How fast will they grow back?


----------



## Honda99_300ex (Apr 18, 2003)

I would say 2 weeks max with the fins healing up


----------



## Mr.P (Jul 14, 2003)

Thats not bad, I can deal with that. Can't wait till he is healed, he'll be my perfect little rhom.


----------



## Show_Me_The_Teeth (Dec 4, 2002)

You should always add salt to your tank reguardless if the fish is sick or not. Salt does so much good for the fish why would you not want to put it in your tank. Not only does salt make fish take in more oxygen by making them breathe harder but it helps out with their coating and prevents any infections that may arise. Salt is a must for any good fish tank esepcially when feeding feeders to your fish.

SMTT


----------



## DonH (Jan 25, 2003)

> You should always add salt to your tank reguardless if the fish is sick or not. Salt does so much good for the fish why would you not want to put it in your tank.


Because the fish we raise are not accustomed to the salt content that people put into the water for prophylactic use. It significantly increases the TDS (total dissolved solids) in your tank. Piranha prefer acidic water that is low in both TDS and GH. Sure it won't hurt if you add 1 tbsp/5 gallons, 1 tbsp/10 gallons, or whatever it is... but will it help?


> Not only does salt make fish take in more oxygen by making them breathe harder but it helps out with their coating and prevents any infections that may arise.


Why would you want your fish to breathe harder??? Aside from the chlorine ion displacing the nitrite ions through the gill filaments to relieve the fish of nitrite poisoning, salt does not aid in gill functions. Their gills have evolved so they can breathe fine without it.

Salt does increase the production of mucous, but why would you want an already healthy fish to labor in producing more slime than they already have?

I am going to pull a Frank here and request that if you want to debate the usefulness of salt in otherwise healthy fish, please present some data as to WHY or HOW it does.


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

1 tbsp per 10 gs will do great...







!


----------



## ViBE (Jul 22, 2003)

DonH said:


> > You should always add salt to your tank reguardless if the fish is sick or not. Salt does so much good for the fish why would you not want to put it in your tank.
> 
> 
> Because the fish we raise are not accustomed to the salt content that people put into the water for prophylactic use. It significantly increases the TDS (total dissolved solids) in your tank. Piranha prefer acidic water that is low in both TDS and GH. Sure it won't hurt if you add 1 tbsp/5 gallons, 1 tbsp/10 gallons, or whatever it is... but will it help?
> ...


 Uh, Salt does help their gills... Just so you know. It does. Also reduces stress.


----------



## Show_Me_The_Teeth (Dec 4, 2002)

I wanted my P's to breathe harder because I was keeping 30 large piranhas in a 200g tank. I wanted them to breathe hard so they would get the oxygen they required. I also brought in airlines into the tank through a powerhead to provide the oxygen. So basically with all those fish I wanted to make sure they were recieveing enough air. Furthermore salt prevents infection from cuts or bites. The benefitrs of using salt for me atleast were well worth the 2 bucks I spent for it.

SMTT


----------



## DonH (Jan 25, 2003)

Believe it or not, salt actually reduces the water's capacity to hold dissolved oxygen. Maybe that's why they are breathing harder...

Also, we have read (and witnessed) many times how quick piranha heal. All they need is good, clean water and those minor wounds are healed just as quick. Don't get me wrong, I'm not against using salt. Like meds, they have to be used at the right time... not all the time.

Vibe: Uh, can you tell me HOW it aids in gill functions and relieves stress? Because as you say, I really want to know... I can also say that salt cures cancer but would you believe me? Many people justify the use of salt because they claim it relieves stress. What kind of stress are we talking about? Osmotic stress? Osmotic stress is due to a fish being transfered from one osmotic pressure to another. Since we are dealing with FRESHWATER fish, what differences are there? The only time salt will relieve osmotic stress is when your fish has an open sore or a big gaping hole in it's body and is losing body fluids. This way the fish doesn't have to work as hard to maintain osmotic balance.

As far as gill functions... besides nitrite toxicity, HOW does salt aid in gill functions?


----------

